# What is different beteween a stihl MS260 and and a MS 260 Pro?



## 4pwr

There are two MS 260s in the Stihl line . One is a MS 260 and one is a MS 260 Pro. Is it worth the bucks to get the Pro Model? I figure Im going to live with whatever I buy. I dont want to kick myself for not spending a little extra money for a sweet saw I will be very,very happy with.


----------



## Lobo

You are probably referring to both pro model Stihl's.

The differences are the heated carb and handles, elastostart handle, decomp valve, plus an extra 0.4 pounds for the extra stuff.

Unless you live in antartica where there are no trees to cut anyways, on a 50 cc saw I dont really think it is necessary or worth the extra money. A 260 normally starts with 2 pulls may be 3 max. anyways summer and winter.


----------



## klickitatsacket

here, the only differance is the pro has a decompression valve and an adjustable oiler. If you are going to have this saw into your retirement years then you may want to think about the pro model for the decompression valve but other than that it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Cut4fun

Just a curious question. How does the 310 match up to the 260? Noticed on the 2005 stihl price list it the 310 was $100 less then the 260. What gives?


----------



## Ekka

The difference is one's a lemon and the other a grapefruit (sort of a bigger lemon)!

And 310's are serious POS!


----------



## Lobo

Here is a comparison off the Stihl Canada site: In Canada it is called ARTIC not Pro, but the same saw.

http://www.stihl.ca/products_chainSaws_professional.asp

I belive it is Stihl's largest selling model around the world. 

People who own one will tell you, it is nearly bullet proof and you can depend on it.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Timbermaster said:


> Just a curious question. How does the 310 match up to the 260? Noticed on the 2005 stihl price list it the 310 was $100 less then the 260. What gives?



The 260 is a venerable, professional saw. Vertically split case, better power to weight ratio, and the option of the above mentioned decomp valve. The 310 is not quite the piece of junk alot of folks think they, and their series of saws (290/310/390) are. They are meant to be, and designed as such, homeowner saws, aimed at firewood and around the property tasks. And they do well in that role. They aren't meant to be carried by pros, felling timber day in and day out. Anytime you try to compare professional saws to homeowner saws, the homeowner saws will always look like junk. Which isn't fair, because they aren't. They're just made and marketed differently. 

But for 4pwr, I'd say go with the 260 Pro. Adjustable oiler or the decomp I think will make the additional $$ worthwhile individually on their own. Alot of guys think the decomp on such a small saw is foolish, but it's better on the saw, and doesn't make you any less of a man for using it.

Jeff


----------



## stihltech

*310*

The 310 is the least expensive homeowner saw that will run a 20 inch bar.
Probably the most reliable homeowner saw made.


----------



## Lobo

stihltech said:


> The 310 is the least expensive homeowner saw that will run a 20 inch bar.
> Probably the most reliable homeowner saw made.



I agree with stihltech, saws such as the 290 & 310 have received a bad wrap from some pro arborists here but do an excellent job in the class and task they were engineered for and then some. Ask an owner of one of these who maintains it normally how much he used it and used it and used it and many times abused it, it will have worked and performed just as well as any equivalent pro series model. I would take one of these over the same saw equivalent in most competitive brands.


----------



## chainsawworld

oh-my! do i dare go there again?


----------



## Cut4fun

Thanks on the 310 and 260 reasoning guys. Alot of us here are homeowners and I for one do not need pro type saws.


----------



## Fireaxman

For a homeowner saw, I strongly recomend the MS-260 Pro. It is light, very dependable, and it pulls an 18" bar and .325 chain very well even in oak, hickory and pecan. The compression release is a good thing, especially in drop starting (yeah, I know, you shouldn't, but you probably will). When the wood gets too big for the 260 and 18" bar it is usually too big for 1 homeowner to handle by himself. I tried a 20" bar on it and I was disappointed in oak and hickory, but by the time I get out to 36" I have to use a fork lift to get the wood on the splitter anyway. Not many homeowners have a fork lift.

I love using the bigger saws on bigger wood, but if anyone held a gun to my head and said I could only own 1 saw it would be the MS-260 pro (especially after the very simple muffler modifications); for weight, power to weight ratio, dependabilty, and repair-ability. I have not tried the huskys (the 350 looks pretty good, and is cheaper) but I am very pleased with what I have.


----------



## SawTroll

Lobo said:


> Here is a comparison off the Stihl Canada site: In Canada it is called ARTIC not Pro, but the same saw.


What variants Stihl offers of the MS 260, and what they are called, varies on different markets. The Canadian "Arctic" is not the same as the US "pro" variant. MS 260 pro does not have heated handles and carb. They both have decomp valve and adjustable oiler, though. To muddle the picture even more, the new US saws has 1.5 cc's more, but .2 kw less max power output - according to the catalogs.
Over here we have a (bestselling, I think) variant called "Farm Boss", which is comparable to the pre-2005 US "non-pro" MS260, and the "non-Arctic" canadian one.


----------



## bhemry

At the time I was debating with myself over the 026 and the 026 Pro, (which was at least 5 years ago) the Pro also featured the "Intellicarb". I just went to the Stihl website and gathered that this is now a standard feature on all Stihls? Is this true?


----------



## treeclimber jul

SawTroll said:


> What variants Stihl offers of the MS 260, and what they are called, varies on different markets. The Canadian "Arctic" is not the same as the US "pro" variant. MS 260 pro does not have heated handles and carb. They both have decomp valve and adjustable oiler, though. To muddle the picture even more, the new US saws has 1.5 cc's more, but .2 kw less max power output - according to the catalogs.
> Over here we have a (bestselling, I think) variant called "Farm Boss", which is comparable to the pre-2005 US "non-pro" MS260, and the "non-Arctic" canadian one.


Where I am the "Farm Boss" is the ms290 super


----------



## SawTroll

treeclimber jul said:


> Where I am the "Farm Boss" is the ms290 super


I know. 
Over here there has been 3 models designated "FB" recently, the basic 260, the basic 360 (now discontinued) and the 390.
The 290 is not offered here, nor is the 310 or 440Mag.


----------



## stihltech

*farm boss*

The 026 was never a farm boss here. 041, 038, 029. Not sure about 034.


----------



## Isna

"I love using the bigger saws on bigger wood, but if anyone held a gun to my head and said I could only own 1 saw it would be the MS-260 pro (especially after the very simple muffler modifications)"

What muffler modification do you refer to?

When my parents (simple home owners) asked me what chainsaw they should buy, I recommended the 260-Pro straight away. A few years later, they are still really happy with it.
At work, we tend to prefer the 361 and the 440 but still bought 3 260-Pro today for smaller jobs. If I was to buy an new personal saw (or " if anyone held a gun to my head and said I could only own 1 saw") I would go for a stihl 361 (or 362) or a Jonsered 2163 (I already own one and find it great!). But the price of a Stihl 362 might not be worth it for a home owner...

By the way, I am looking for a cheap 088 for a sawmill I plan to build...

:chainsawguy:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Isna said:


> "I love using the bigger saws on bigger wood, but if anyone held a gun to my head and said I could only own 1 saw it would be the MS-260 pro (especially after the very simple muffler modifications)"
> 
> What muffler modification do you refer to?
> 
> When my parents (simple home owners) asked me what chainsaw they should buy, I recommended the 260-Pro straight away. A few years later, they are still really happy with it.
> At work, we tend to prefer the 361 and the 440 but still bought 3 260-Pro today for smaller jobs. If I was to buy an new personal saw (or " if anyone held a gun to my head and said I could only own 1 saw") I would go for a stihl 361 (or 362) or a Jonsered 2163 (I already own one and find it great!). But the price of a Stihl 362 might not be worth it for a home owner...
> 
> By the way, I am looking for a cheap 088 for a sawmill I plan to build...
> 
> :chainsawguy:



Isna, welcome to the forum!!!

I have 260 pro and very happy with it, but just got new ms261 and likey better, top notch small saw


----------



## Isna

I work with people that have been unemployed for a long time and help them find a job. I teach them lumbering. These people have many problems and they manage to break any chainsaw, no matter how well it is build. We just got ten new chainsaws,amongst which 3 MS 260. I will see how well these chainsaws can handle within a few weeks... I am always surprised (and sad) to see how our teams can break even the best saws available. We should be paid to test chainsaw durability. We already gave up Husqvarna and Jonsered. I personally prefer those brands but they break too easily for the kind of people we employ. If the MS 260 can stand 3 months without needing repairs, then I will be able to recommend it to anybody.
Do you know anything about the muffler modification stated in a previous (old) post?


----------

